# Model shoot today - my first naked dude



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, he's not naked.  I lied.

But this shoot was fun.  We set-up across from the local Chase branch and I originally wanted to get a shot of him walking down the street in a suit with a mask on carrying a brief case with a gun tucked in his pants leaving the bank.  But we both agreed it wouldn't be a good idea to get arrested today.  

So we shot in the ally across the street which looked cool.  Here's one of the first pics I've edited.  What do you think?


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 3, 2009)

i like it. im not hard to please when it comes to photography though. i believe its kinda like abstract art, everyone has their own opinion and there is no one true right way to take a picture and there are no rules to follow. one persons mistake is another persons masterpeice.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

So you're saying it looks like a mistake?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 3, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> So you're saying it looks like a mistake?



Even though I am not quoting myself, yes. Just because the cropping seems to have come later.

Otherwise, beautiful photo again. You seem to have a feeling for the edgy stuff. Keep working in that area and I think you will come up with a wonderful style.

Some of the very light areas seem to be too light (again, new to digital and how things look like on a monitor) but that's it.

I am glad you posted that second photo because it allows to see what you are doing and what needs to be corrected and the composition is one. You should not need to crop so much afterwards. Of course, since they are not really the same pictures, I can't be 100% sure that the first one was cropped.

Another thought is that this is the same friend that was sitting on the toilet. If correct, I would say keep feeding him whatever pizza and booze he likes. You've got yourself a very nice model. You may even want to work on a book with/for him. Plus :lmao: it gives you more opportunities to use him.


One last thing. This is related not to today's photo but the woman with the gun (the poster size I want )  Don't put up everything you shoot on the web. The likelihood of some potential client looking here in this forum is pretty small but wherever I saw the extras of your "lady with a gun" shoot, is a much stronger possibility. And that means you only want to show there your very best.

You seem to want to get into this business and I think you have something, don't waste it. Of the series you posted on whatever site it was, the only one that was great was the one you posted here. The rest was trash. Ok, not all were trash, but compared to the one you showed here, they were neither very good nor interesting. Take them away.

One thing I think very few people understand is that you have to become your own very worst critic. Because that is what your clients/potential clients will be.

Is all this advice worth a poster yet??????


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I am glad you posted that second photo because it allows to see what you are doing and what needs to be corrected and the composition is one. You should not need to crop so much afterwards. Of course, since they are not really the same pictures, I can't be 100% sure that the first one was cropped.


There's no cropping in either picture.



> Another thought is that this is the same friend that was sitting on the toilet. If correct, I would say keep feeding him whatever pizza and booze he likes. You've got yourself a very nice model. You may even want to work on a book with/for him. Plus :lmao: it gives you more opportunities to use him.


Yeah, he's easy to please.  He likes doing it... so who am I to tell him no?  



> Is all this advice worth a poster yet??????


Are you asking me for the high red TIFF?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 3, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you posted that second photo because it allows to see what you are doing and what needs to be corrected and the composition is one. You should not need to crop so much afterwards. Of course, since they are not really the same pictures, I can't be 100% sure that the first one was cropped.
> ...





Ok, I have no idea how to separate quotes yet :lmao: so:

Quote 1:  Great. Nothing else to say.

Quote 2:  Great. Am I repeating myself? Seriously, best model you could wish for and if it only cost you a pizza, take advantage of it as long as you can. Same for him to build a book. I don't know about high-priced models but the local kind I worked with were getting bored way too easily and too fast. Not everyone can be Twiggy! Whatever she was worth.

Quote 3: What is a "high red TIFF?" I am new to digital photography and don't understand a quarter of the lingo you guys use.

Anyway, keep on shooting.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

That was a typo, I meant to type "res" or high resolution TIFF file for printing a poster sized image.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 3, 2009)

Ditch the gun, guns are not cool


----------



## spudgunr (Jul 3, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Ditch the gun, guns are not cool


 

Yes, lets do a bank robbery pose without a gun. What do people over there in the UK use to rob banks? Airsoft? Drills? Knives? 

Seriously though, with a significant number of users in the USA you are going to get some pictures with guns in them. Even if it was UK based the guns may not be real, but you would likely get at least a few pictures with fake guns (especially when the pose is of a bank robbery). Granted, you didn't get a warning by the thread title that the pose might involve a gun so you couldn't readily avoid the thread, but still, I'd say get over it. Comments to ditch the guns just make me want to incorporate them into a few pictures (Oleg Volk anyone?). Not yet...but maybe at some point.

Edit: And something pertaining to the thread. I like the pictures, especially two, but the problem is it doesn't look like a mask at first. I thought he was holding a black garbage bag or doo-doo bag or something. It took a minute to see what it was he had.


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, how about this one?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 3, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> That was a typo, I meant to type "res" or high resolution TIFF file for printing a poster sized image.



:lmao::lmao:

OK. And Ok if that is what I need to print a beautiful one... No idea how any of this works.

But (light bulb! Light Bulb! LIGHT BULB!) have you thought about printing some posters and taking them to your local gun show...? How expensive are those to print? Could it be worth a try? I mean, guns and sex pay...


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Ditch the gun, guns are not cool


I agree.  What was I thinking?


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jul 3, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> Ok, how about this one?



I like this shot but I think the focal point should have been the very tip of the gun.

EDIT: I love the way the small gun makes his hand look HUGE!


----------



## inTempus (Jul 3, 2009)

Dylan-Fishman said:


> I like this shot but I think the focal point should have been the very tip of the gun.
> 
> EDIT: I love the way the small gun makes his hand look HUGE!


Debatable.    I wanted to focus to be on Obama.  The point of the pic isn't just that a gun is being pointed at you, but who's doing the pointing.  

It's a .357 Magnum with a 4" barrel.  It's not really a small gun.  It's the distortion of the 17-40 I think.


----------



## Sirene (Jul 3, 2009)

So cropping is bad ? (even though the op said his pics were not cropped, I would like to know) and why is it bad ? Thanks.


----------



## Dylan-Fishman (Jul 3, 2009)

Sirene said:


> So cropping is bad ? (even though the op said his pics were not cropped, I would like to know) and why is it bad ? Thanks.



Cropping isn't bad. It's just unnecessary sometimes and why crop a photo if you don't have to? If you want to get rid of some empty space or a distraction, crop it.


----------



## Sirene (Jul 3, 2009)

Dylan-Fishman said:


> Sirene said:
> 
> 
> > So cropping is bad ? (even though the op said his pics were not cropped, I would like to know) and why is it bad ? Thanks.
> ...


 
Okay thanks, so if people thought that he cropped his pictures, it means that people think that he took his shot too close, right ?

Thanks again !


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 4, 2009)

Pft. I don't think they look cropped. Actually, I think they're pretty damned awesome. Very nice work Tharmsen. Was the lighting similar to the toilet shot? Hard light above the model, right?

A thought about the last photo: If you wanted to have the person point the gun to be the focus, it'd be good to move yourself right just a bit, to get the entire face in view, and perhaps get the gun out of focus a little more compared to the face. Or, blur it a little in post while keeping the mask tack sharp.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 4, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> So you're saying it looks like a mistake?


 
no i really like them


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 4, 2009)

Sirene said:


> So cropping is bad ? (even though the op said his pics were not cropped, I would like to know) and why is it bad? Thanks.



Some of us believe in cropping only in camera. This is not the subject of the thread so I am not going to go into details but cropping results in a loss of quality. Enlargement of the grain in film and of the pixels in digital.

In this case it turns out it was not cropped. My bad. Probably thought it was because of the second shot.


----------



## Defy (Jul 4, 2009)

Cool pics.  Photography and Guns!!!! They are some expensive hobbies aren't they?  I just picked up a S&W Model 19(.357) and a 26(.44) but i wish mine were chrome like yours.  Anyways, I like your edgy-ness and if you need some help with shoots let me know i would be glad to help (i'll be moving to Ohio in about a month).


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL. I LOVE IT. Your work shows a sense of individuality. It is not the norm you see. Great job. Keep up the amazing work as usual. I love Guns.....


----------



## tnvol (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## c0ps (Jul 4, 2009)

Does none see the hardlighting and blown out forehead or is it just my monitor?


----------



## Arch (Jul 4, 2009)

Before this thread goes any further i would like to remind people to lay off the 'guns are good'.. 'guns are bad'... type comments, if that topic starts being debated the thread will be locked.
Comment on the image not your outlook on life, thanks.

Also cropping is in no way a 'mistake'


----------



## inTempus (Jul 4, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Was the lighting similar to the toilet shot? Hard light above the model, right?


The toilet shot was a single overhead light as you know.  This one didn't work quite so well in that situation due to how I had home posed and the surrounding objects.  So I had to add another light to cast some light on the really dark (and what I felt were important) areas of the picture like the revolver and the lower half of his body.  Here's the setup.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 4, 2009)

I love the pic and everything about it. It really tells the story. Awsome style. Good looking model by the way  

Thanks for the set-up pic too!


----------



## inTempus (Jul 4, 2009)

Rayne said:


> I love the pic and everything about it. It really tells the story. Awsome style. Good looking model by the way
> 
> Thanks for the set-up pic too!



Thanks.   Here's a link to the models Model Mayhem profile:

ModelMayhem.com - adeutsch - Model - Valparaiso, US


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2009)

Great photos!  I loved them all.

Walking out of the bank with mask, gun , & loot would have been awesome; but yeah - the bank (and cops) probably wouldn't have appreciated it very much, lol.


----------

